# Cthulhu V2 Black



## JuanH (21/10/15)

Got my Cthulhu V2 Black yesterday. Seems there is still some QC issues, as others mentioned with the first round of these to come out. The adjustable 510 pin looks like it was stripped somehow. Luckily, Craig from Sir Vape is sending me a replacement pin.

I am quite disappointed in the size of the builds you can do on it. From what I read online before getting it, it's supposedly comparable to an RDA. So when I got home yesterday, I started building the dual deck with 32 over 26 AWG clapton wire, and some Scottish Rolls for the wicks. Primed her, fired her, and... the cap doesn't fit over the deck... Ended up using the two coils included with the "extras" in the box. Using that, so far it vapes pretty good. The Juice flow control took a while to figure out, and doubt I'll use it much. I'll probably leave it on max.

Will update you guys once I shake my builds up bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (21/10/15)

Oh snap. 

I'm getting mine tomorrow in black and I have the exact same mod as you too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (21/10/15)

It sure does look GORGEOUS on that IPV4s

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g (22/10/15)

Oh my lordy!. Just coiled my cthultu v2 with some ti wire took it up to 75 watts. No dry hits and clouds are just silly. As good a cloud as my sapor and possibly more flavour. Killer tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JuanH (22/10/15)

Sprint said:


> Oh my lordy!. Just coiled my cthultu v2 with some ti wire took it up to 75 watts. No dry hits and clouds are just silly. As good a cloud as my sapor and possibly more flavour. Killer tank.


Can you post a picture of your build?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (22/10/15)

26g TI01 8 wraps and a follow through, 2.4mm diameter. Bowtie wicking method.

Was my first build with Ti very springy brittle wire I'm still getting to grips with it. Snapped two coils trying to bend the legs out of the way of the juice channels. 

Going to experiment a bit to see what works best I really want to try get 100w to the tank without dry hitting. 

Oh and I recommend Titanium wire amazing flavour very clean I can taste notes in my diy juice that I previously didn't detect on my sapor using ni200 or kanthal. 

Took a 4.5ml tank of juice down in 45 minutes. Gotta be careful of silvering with this bad boy.


----------



## JuanH (22/10/15)

Sprint said:


> View attachment 37576
> 
> View attachment 37577
> View attachment 37578
> ...



Are you using it the Titanium in Temperature control mode? Do you mean Watts or Joules?


----------



## stevie g (22/10/15)

Took it to 75w in power mode just to try it out. 

I intend to run it exclusively in joule mode though.


----------



## Andre (22/10/15)

Sprint said:


> Took it to 75w in power mode just to try it out.
> 
> I intend to run it exclusively in joule mode though.


To others - please do not try this at home. Titanium should not be vaped at too high heat as toxic substances might ensue. Use Ti in TC mode as it was intended.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JuanH (22/10/15)

Sprint said:


> Took it to 75w in power mode just to try it out.
> 
> I intend to run it exclusively in joule mode though.


You just need to be careful with this. The way I understand it, Titanium and Nickel's resistance changes as it heats up. You could end up damaging your mod, and/or getting hurt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (22/10/15)

I agree Ti should be used in TC MODE. 

I feel you are over exaggerating the dangera of Ti it will only start to release toxic fumes at 1300f. I fail to see how that could be reached in an environment with liquid on your coils. Your wicking would burst into flame at that temperature. 

Appreciate your caution but I feel it is very misplaced in this regard.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (22/10/15)

Sprint said:


> I agree Ti should be used in TC MODE.
> 
> I feel you are over exaggerating the dangera of Ti it will only start to release toxic fumes at 1300f. I fail to see how that could be reached in an environment with liquid on your coils. Your wicking would burst into flame at that temperature.
> 
> Appreciate your caution but I feel it is very misplaced in this regard.



Anything can happen bro, best just to be extra careful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (22/10/15)

@Andre apologies for being argumentative.

One should not always believe others are as capable as themselves. People on the other side of the kruger-dunning spectrum do have a way of stuffing up.

My advice if you are thinking of using Ti outside of TC mode please don't slap it on a Snow Wolf @ 200w god forbid your coils went dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/10/15)

Sprint said:


> @Andre apologies for being argumentative.
> 
> One should not always believe others are as capable as themselves. People on the other side of the kruger-dunning spectrum do have a way of stuffing up.
> 
> My advice if you are thinking of using Ti outside of TC mode please don't slap it on a Snow Wolf @ 200w god forbid your coils went dry.


No problem, we are old friends on the forum and know each other's quirks. Just take it easy on newer members!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

